# What's the best roaster for a novice?



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm looking to start roasting my own beans after attending a roasting course ran by Winchester Coffee Roasters. I'd like to develop my own blend and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a good roasting machine?

Preferably I'd rather it was capable of doing 250g + batches. If all goes well I'd progress to a larger machine.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Gene cafe cbr-101. Great little machines. You can buy new from Bella barista or second hand on here if your lucky and one comes up. Try a wanted post.


----------

